# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  compra de maiz amarillo duro region lambayeque

## cocolucho

empresa requiere contar con proveedores de maiz amarillo duro en la region lambayeque para comprar entre 90 a 120 tm semanales, interesados contactarse con basto_22@hotmail.com, urgente.Temas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. Manejo de maíz amarillo duro x ing. Carlos castañeda !!! Cosecha Mecanizada de Maiz Amarillo Duro - Cosechadoras de 8 surcos marca CATerpillar Compra de maiz duro amarillo VENDO 20 TN DE  MAIZ AMARILLO DURO MEJORADO

----------


## jjbaraybar

Estimado, a que % de humedad estas dispuesto a recibir el maiz?

----------


## kscastaneda

Pagas al contado o te llevas el maíz y después pagas ???

----------


## cocolucho

Humedad 14%,

----------


## cocolucho

estamos definiendo ese tema, te avisare

----------


## Ing. Moreno

Estimado Ingeniero :  Estamos interesados en producir Maiz Amarillo en el cacerio de piedras gordas - provincia de palpa - departamento de ica, quisieramos poder contactarnos con vuestra representada y ver temas del producto en su totalidad.  *Ing. Renzo A. Moreno Handall* *Gerente Comercial* *RMORHAN Servicios Generales S.A.C.* *rpc: 984766339* *rpm: *886733 / 971437374* *e_mail: rmoreno@rmorhan.com* *facebook@rmorhan.com *  *RMORHAN S.A.C Servicios Generales*

----------

